# R.A.F Greenham Common GAMA (GLCM Alert and Maintenance Area) April 2010



## vwdirtboy (May 23, 2010)

GAMA (GLCM Alert and Maintenance Area)

These shelters were specially designed and constructed to protect the GLCMs and crews against nuclear and conventional strikes. They were about 10 m high, with a reinforced 2 m thick concrete ceiling. Below was a massive titanium plate, 3 m of sand and a reinforced concrete plate. The shelters were completely covered with tons of clay. Each shelter was equipped with three hydraulic nuclear blast proof doors at both ends to assure a quick entry or exit. They were designed to withstand the blast of an air-bursting nuclear explosion above the base or a direct hit from a 2,500 lb (1,100 kg) conventional bomb.
Each shelter contained 2 LCC Launch Control Centers and 4 TEL transporter erector launchers. Each unit was mobile and supposed to leave the base in convoys to their secret preset dispersal sites. This would happen within minutes after the alert and the movement was via the local roads through the surrounding villages.


----------



## tommo (May 23, 2010)

good dayout had by all fella...........apart from the ones that couldnt make it lol, nice though great set of pics, looks like lens is working fine


----------



## Foxylady (May 23, 2010)

Great explore...totally enjoyed seeing this. Really like your pics too. Good stuff.


----------

